# Wheel Cleaning



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

I've been spending a few evenings cleaning the wheels of the steam engines which I've purchased on Ebay. First of all, I can't believe how filthy some of them are; I've used more than 500 Q-tips so far, and I have a long way to go. Doesn't anybody take care of their "toys?" I'm surprised the engines run. (I dread getting to the rolling stock!)

My primary question, however: Is it worth the time and effort to clean the plastic wheels? Obviously they don't conduct, but would dirty wheels create that much friction as to cause the engine to be less efficient? Any advice or opinions will be appreciated. 

Mark


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

markjs said:


> I've been spending a few evenings cleaning the wheels of the steam engines which I've purchased on Ebay. First of all, I can't believe how filthy some of them are; I've used more than 500 Q-tips so far, and I have a long way to go. Doesn't anybody take care of their "toys?" I'm surprised the engines run. (I dread getting to the rolling stock!)
> 
> My primary question, however: Is it worth the time and effort to clean the plastic wheels? Obviously they don't conduct, but would dirty wheels create that much friction as to cause the engine to be less efficient? Any advice or opinions will be appreciated.
> 
> Mark


500 Q tips!
On the metals wheels you can scrape off a lot first. Plastic wheels I wouldn't scrape but just clean them or else they might dirty the track up quicker. 
What are you using liquid wise to clean them?

You can use IPA (Isopropanol) (rubbing alcohol) use 99 or 91 % other %'s might have something in it that will eat plastic. 99 and 91 won't.

What are you using?


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

big ed,
I start with Goo Gone to get rid of the heavy grime. When the Q-tip wipes clean, I finish off with 91% rubbing alcohol. (I got that tip a few years ago from a thread on cleaning plastic wheels and the consensus was that anything less that 91% alcohol would dissolve the plastic.)
Mark


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Then I say clean the plastic wheels as it will keep your track cleaner.
They can't be that dirty are they?

I wonder if anyone has ever tried to wax the plastic wheels?
One would think they would roll better?

A drop of oil on the axles helps too.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Just my opinion, but since you asked, I would trash can ALL the plastic wheels and replace them with metal ASAP.
1) they roll MUCH better, 2) don't get dirty as quickly, 3) and run quieter.
I did just that two years ago and was SO happy.
Only my two cents,
Bob


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Scraping plastic wheels can be done using old credit cards. Which, btw works just as well on metal wheels. 

Carl


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Broken bic pens with the tip and ink tube removed make great tools for scraping little areas and you can file the end to shape.

Craig


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Those of you with Franklin 88s with the red wheels: try the Goo Gone and alcohol method and you'll see how much cleaner they can be. Obviously much more noticeable than clean black wheels!
Mark


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

raleets -- that would short out the track between the metal wheels and metal axles...can't be done on Flyer unless you know of a way that I do not.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

For the metal wheels, I've used a very fine sandpaper like 1000 or 2000 grit, then wipe 'em down with alcohol on paper towel. Look great afterward.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I use a green scotch-brite pad soaked in alcohol, or a bright-boy.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Yup, that works too...


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

raleets said:


> Just my opinion, but since you asked, I would trash can ALL the plastic wheels and replace them with metal ASAP.
> 1) they roll MUCH better, 2) don't get dirty as quickly, 3) and run quieter.
> I did just that two years ago and was SO happy.
> Only my two cents,
> Bob





Nuttin But Flyer said:


> raleets -- that would short out the track between the metal wheels and metal axles...can't be done on Flyer unless you know of a way that I do not.


They'd need to be insulated of course similar to HO wheels...LBR makes them for their all wheel power pick-ups. I've tried wading their website to see about those sets, but it's similar to looking through the junk drawer in the kitchen; can't find what you want, get annoyed by all the clutter, then forget what you were looking for in the first place.

YMMV


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

To "The New Guy,"
It might be easier to e-mail Dave Benson directly and ask for what you need. He's helped me out a lot.

[email protected]

Mark


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

With regard to all metal wheels...would it not work if you ONLY did the non-lighted cars??? Seems to me the lighted cabooses or action cars would need metal-plastic wheel combinations. Thoughts??


----------



## Flyernut1948 (May 20, 2014)

markjs said:


> I've been spending a few evenings cleaning the wheels of the steam engines which I've purchased on Ebay. First of all, I can't believe how filthy some of them are; I've used more than 500 Q-tips so far, and I have a long way to go. Doesn't anybody take care of their "toys?" I'm surprised the engines run. (I dread getting to the rolling stock!)
> 
> My primary question, however: Is it worth the time and effort to clean the plastic wheels? Obviously they don't conduct, but would dirty wheels create that much friction as to cause the engine to be less efficient? Any advice or opinions will be appreciated.
> 
> Mark


Just use contact cleaner on a rag and wipe then down. As far as the brass or steel wheels, use the same on them first. Then use a Dremel tool with brass wire wheel on brass wheels and steel wire wheel on steel wheels. DO NOT use steel on brass as that will pit the brass wheels.


----------

